
Hack the Pentagon to win $150,000 bounty - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/technologyinvesting/hack-the-pentagon-to-win-dollar150000-bounty/ar-BBrdF6b
======
aburan28
First you have to pass a background check

~~~
sydneysider
And a criminal check if you want the money. I'm sure China would pay more than
150k as well, probably no background check needed!

